# Can someone suggest me Good Clean English Comedy movie?



## ajayritik (Oct 2, 2007)

I watched Mr Bean's Holiday the other day. It was a good fun movie with clean comedy. Can someone suggest me similiar movies which are clean and not vulgar, which we can watch with the family? Especially of recent times.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 2, 2007)

Mrs. Doubtfire
Mr. Bean (All parts)
MASK
Finding Nemo (2003)
California Dreamin' (this year)
Sister Act 1
Sister Act 2
Kindergarten Cop (Arnold Schwaz film)
3 Ninjas Kick Back (comedy/action)
My Stepmother is an Alien

Will add more as I remember


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 2, 2007)

Dunston Checks In
Father of the Bride
Father of the Bride part-II
The Mask
Liar Liar
Rush Hour (both action and comedy)
Meet the parents
The truman story
Ed TV
Turner and Hooch
Dumb and Dumber

And more...

You can try films acted by Jim Carrey, Adam Sandler, Steve Martin, Rowan Atkinson, Hugh Grant, etc. Mostly they will be comedy films. Jim Carrey's my favourite.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 2, 2007)

Why don't you get classic comedies starting with Laurel and Hardy, Charlie Chaplin series?


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 2, 2007)

God must be crazy.....
Fathers day
Mask


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 2, 2007)

Bruce Almighty
Evan Almighty


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of the movies I saw recently and liked it.... Comedy Genre)

Falling Down (1993) (I found it humorous)
Office Space (1999) 
Little Miss Sunshine (2006) 
40 Year old Virgin (might not be 'clean')
Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986) 
The Breakfast Club (1985) 
Midnight Run (amazing with De Niro) 


More when I can think of it...


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pink Panther (New One) - Me, Mom & Dad were laughing our wits off!


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot Shots 1 & 2. 2 is a laugh pack.
Blue Streak.


----------



## rero (Oct 2, 2007)

Apart from the titles already posted, u can try the following flims which i found hilarious but might not measure up to the "clean quotient".

*1. A Fish Called Wanda [This one had me in splits]
2. Cactus Flower [This is a brilliant classic]
3. The Odd Couple [This too is a classic]
4. The Airheads [This is a laugh-aloud for rock 'n roll freaks]
5. Fun with Dick & Jane
6. Cheaper By The Dozen 1+2
7. Mr Deeds
8. Duplex
9. The Scary Movie series [they are basically spoofs of very    well-known flims & are fun in parts]
10. The Perfect Catch
11.Tootsie [This one is a must-see, Dustin Hoffman is  UNBELIEVABLE]
12. Big Momma's House 1+2
13. Miss Congeniality 1+2
14. My Best Friends Wedding
15. Legally Blonde 1+2
16. Shallow Hall
17. Ice Age 1+2 [Highly recommended]
18. Madagascar
19. Antz
20. Anger Management
21. Her Alibi
22. Three Men & a Baby [21&22 are Tom Selleck classics]
23. School Of Rock [You Must watch this, Jack Black is simply mind-blowing]
24. Shark Tale
25. Charlie & the Chocolate Factory [You'll love it]
26. Coming to America
27. Daddy Day Care
28. Me, Myself & Irene
29. Ace Ventura 1+2
30. One flew over the Cuckoo's nest [This is a  heart-wrenching, critically acclaimed film, with some  exquisitely  exihilarating  moments].
*
Finally for wholesome, clean fun don't forget to check out the 
*"Home Alone" & "The Pink Panther" series* & specially "*Baby's Day Out"*.Try the latest Pink Panther film starring Steve Martin but don't give the original ones starring Peter Sellers a miss.


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2007)

hitch ... pink panther (new 1)


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2007)

Friends I need some more suggestions from you all. Any other language is ok like  Hindi, Telugu or Tamil.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

In hindi nothing beats Golmal (100% clean) & Pyaar Ke Side Effects


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 12, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine ( one of the best ever )
Oscar ( Sly Stone and mix-up of money, jewelry and underwear, lol)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

Borat?
ali g in da house?


----------



## vish786 (Oct 13, 2007)

Watch *Mr. Bones, u will die laughing. 
ACE ventura I(jim carrey)
ace ventura 2 wasnt that funny
*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 13, 2007)

hindi comedy movie..

Munna bhai mbbs 
Lage raho munna bhai
Hera pheri 
Phir hera pheri
Andaz Apna Apna
Hungama
bheja fry


----------



## ashnik (Oct 13, 2007)

borat isn't clean...

click,
thank you for smoking, 
man of the year, 
shrek series, 
hitch, 
u've got mail, 
baby's day out,
Who Am I ...


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with Ashnik Borat isnt a clean family kind of movie!


----------



## max_demon (Oct 13, 2007)

if u r teen watch americ.. pie all parts . i fell out of my chair . watch it privately


----------



## theKonqueror (Oct 14, 2007)

The Pink Panther


----------



## adi007 (Oct 15, 2007)

Home alone series

ICE age 1,2,Lion king1,2,3 finding nemo ,cars


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses! Please let more suggestions come in!


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 15, 2007)

Everybody also suggest some adult comedy english movies too, like the Scary Movie series. Mark them with an asterisk (*) or (A).


----------



## max_demon (Oct 15, 2007)

American Pie (A)
American Pie 2(A)
American Pie the wedding(A)
American Pie band camp(A)
American Pie naked mile(A)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

^naked mile is awesome.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> I watched Mr Bean's Holiday the other day. It was a good fun movie with clean comedy. Can someone suggest me similiar movies which are clean and not vulgar, which we can watch with the family? Especially of recent times.



Jim Carry movies are good but are not clean/suitable to watch with family. Movies like American Pie has got frontal nuidity.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 6, 2007)

Friends please let me know few more of your suggestions! Are there any other movies of Rowan Atkinson.I heard about Johnny English and Mr Bean. Any other movies?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

In Tamil ? 
chocolate *ing prashanth(comedy,romantic)
^really nice one.though a little old.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey I didnt add Tamil in that list! Anyways thanks for the suggestion! I know there was one song from that movie in Ladies hostel which was popular


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

^male male maruthaa male song


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^male male maruthaa male song



inga vanthum un tamil pulamaiya kamika arambichutingala...

by the way comedy in english//

american pie.
road trip, euro trip, boat trip
scary movie.
and my all time favorite..
police academy...

(remember all the films above have many parts, miss anything, u'll regret)


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^male male maruthaa male song


That's hilarious! These guys must be wondering what's up with the Male/Female thing.. I think it should be "Malla malla.."  There's one other song which is popular as well as good. 


ajayritik - 
Regarding Rowan Atkinson movies. I've seen Johnny English. It's clean comedy movie, but I didn't like it. I don't think it's an one time watch. I would rate 3.5/10.  

Did ya check out the movies that I suggested?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> inga vanthum un tamil pulamaiya kamika arambichutingala...


 _offtopic:_
Avanga Hindi-le Forum poora ezhuthrarunga,namma enna summava Irukkanam? Avanga Ithe vasichu ma*ire pudungrein nu ninaikkare  Ellorukkum Hindi teriyade!Avarum Terinju Kollattum 

One nice movie i saw this morning:
Iqbal.film is nice.but it promotes cricket which i lost interest long back.still living in gavaskar,kapildev era  oh yes!it cannot be a comedy movie.


----------



## eggman (Nov 7, 2007)

*Airplane!!!*
Its very funny and clean(for msot of the part)


----------



## lywyre (Nov 7, 2007)

Baby's Day Out // Old - But I could not believe people forgot this movie
As good as it Gets // Pretty Old - Jack Nicholson at his very best
One flew over the cuckoo's nest // Very Old - Jack Nicholson is fantastic
Big Fish 
Gods must be crazy I & II // Very old


Mozhi
Kanda Naal Mudal
Pesum Padam [I guess, it is Pushpak in Hindi]
Michael Madana Kaama Rajan
Pancha Thanthiram
Sathi Leelavathi

Lage Raho Munna Bhai


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 7, 2007)

Friends the American Pie series will not do. I have already watched Home Alone series and Baby's Day out. drgrudge I checked out the list of movies you mentioned. I agree with you about Johnny English I had a feeling that movie isnt so good. 

lywyre I have heard  about all the movies you mentioned except for Kanda Naal Mudal. Can you give me more details on these movie? I have Mozhi with me and also have watched the other Tamil movies that you have listed.


----------

